# Airports in the UK?



## kyleishere (Aug 1, 2007)

How many airports are there in the UK? Which ones are the best?


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

At least seven in England as far as I'm aware. I have no guess about elsewhere in the UK. Best for what?


----------



## Sallysoapdish (Aug 5, 2007)

There are tonnes of airports! It depends where you are going to. The biggest must be Heathrow just outside London. You can fly pretty much anywhere from there. Others around London are Stansted, Gatwick & Luton. I always go from Stansted, Heathrow is too big for me! I don't think you would be far away from an airport anywhere in England. If you want more info, let me know what you need to know.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sallysoapdish said:


> There are tonnes of airports! It depends where you are going to. The biggest must be Heathrow just outside London. You can fly pretty much anywhere from there. Others around London are Stansted, Gatwick & Luton. I always go from Stansted, Heathrow is too big for me! I don't think you would be far away from an airport anywhere in England. If you want more info, let me know what you need to know.


What about Birmingham & Manchester

Birmingham and Manchester have always been my choice rather than the nightmare of Heathrow


----------



## Sallysoapdish (Aug 5, 2007)

Manchester is another big one. I haven't tried B'ham but that must be too as Birmingham is very big.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*Airports ?*



Stravinsky said:


> What about Birmingham & Manchester
> 
> Birmingham and Manchester have always been my choice rather than the nightmare of Heathrow


 Why 'Think 'airports ?years ago i wanted to fly to my home town of Bristol , the travel adviser said "No way " I did some foraging on the internet then phoned him with 'My 'intinerary . he told me there was no way i could fly that way , any way , i flew into Bristol airport where my brother lived just 10 minutes away . Most travel agents live inside a box of prescribed routes just as most people live inside set parameters for thier job , throw the 'box 'away and learn new advetures in your life and your job .
Colin


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

oddball said:


> Why 'Think 'airports ?years ago i wanted to fly to my home town of Bristol , the travel adviser said "No way " I did some foraging on the internet then phoned him with 'My 'intinerary . he told me there was no way i could fly that way , any way , i flew into Bristol airport where my brother lived just 10 minutes away . Most travel agents live inside a box of prescribed routes just as most people live inside set parameters for thier job , throw the 'box 'away and learn new advetures in your life and your job .
> Colin


Fair comment, but please tell me how many flights there are to, say, Hong Kong or Los Angeles from Bristol


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Haven't been to Bristol in donkeys years , just thought i would mention there are alternatives if you need them , but the airport is International or was at the time .


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes - there are many less flight options from airports outside of London - but Manchester and Birmingham are International airports and you will be surprised where you can go from there.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*Airports ?*



smcquie said:


> Yes - there are many less flight options from airports outside of London - but Manchester and Birmingham are International airports and you will be surprised where you can go from there.


 I did a quick check on Bristol airport , some flights : Poland-Latvia-portugal-Italy-france-Slovakia-Hungary-Ireland-Austria-NYC-Budapest-Caribean-Finland-Germany-Holland-Malta-Spain-Switzerland -USA (various ).
is that enough to make it international ?


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

oddball said:


> Most travel agents live inside a box of prescribed routes just as most people live inside set parameters for thier job


Tell me about it. We had an American flying in for the MacMillan Cancer benefit gig. She'd never been out of North America before this - first passport and everything.

I told her to get a hotel or B&B anywhere east of the pier in Hastings and she'd be walking distance from anything she could possibly want.

Her travel agent stuck her in Ealing. 

EALING!! I mean, look at a map, folks! She's performing in Hastings and her travel agent books her into a hotel in Ealing?!! I assumed it was because she wanted to be closer to London, so I suggested she stay in Brighton instead, so she'd be more central to both London and Hastings. Found out later she was just trusting her travel agent to get her where she needed to be.

Yeah. That's like booking a hotel in Portland Oregon to go to Disneyland, isn't it?


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*Airports ?*



Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin said:


> Tell me about it. We had an American flying in for the MacMillan Cancer benefit gig. She'd never been out of North America before this - first passport and everything.
> 
> I told her to get a hotel or B&B anywhere east of the pier in Hastings and she'd be walking distance from anything she could possibly want.
> 
> ...


 That is why i worked out my own itinerary via the internet to fly into Bristol , When i pay good money i expect good service , just like óle Blue-Eyes , i did it my way . Oh , the flight leg from Dublin to Bristol they put me in 1st class , now thats service that i appreciate .


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin said:


> Tell me about it. We had an American flying in for the MacMillan Cancer benefit gig. She'd never been out of North America before this - first passport and everything.
> 
> I told her to get a hotel or B&B anywhere east of the pier in Hastings and she'd be walking distance from anything she could possibly want.
> 
> ...



If that wasn't so frustrating, that would almost be funny. Hope your friend had a nice time though.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

*UK Airports*

There are actually five London airports

Heathrow
Gatwick
Stansted
Luton
City Airport

Then every major city adding a further 27 including Scotland, Wales and Channel Islands. 


UK Airports with Airport Maps


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*Airports*

I checked into Bristol Airport to find out the progression and development , i was quite surprised how far it had come , living in Canada for many years , my spelling and pronunciation has somewhat detereorated . Having said that , i was somewhat taken aback at the sloppy English on the airport site , it is a sad day when a country that fought so valiently for its soveriengty against all adverseries allows this sort of thing to happen , god save the Queen and her immpecable English diction . Colin
Hey Lilly , you were worried about what ?


----------



## antmeister (Oct 4, 2007)

heathrow is the main airport and the biggest in europe, next id say is gatwick then stansted airport. when i flew to australia from birmingham they just connected at heathrow as this is the main international airport to go from. i didnt think birmingham was that big, you also have liverpool, manchester, newcastle and all the other smaller ones aswell.


----------

